# Gaboon Pics



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

A few new shots from this week. I'll post some more pictures soon. I need to make my own calander to sell at the shows. LOL Enjoy


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

awesome pics 

nice gabby aswell!


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

fantastic.... will be getting one myself once i've got my training out of the way


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

mark elliott said:


> fantastic.... will be getting one myself once i've got my training out of the way


where are you doing your training?


----------



## paul k (Apr 15, 2007)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:MMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm gaboons be my fave: victory:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats a real nice Gabby, loving your animals.. :mf_dribble:


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

paul k said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:MMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm gaboons be my fave: victory:


same here:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

that ones very nice alot of pink


----------



## purpurpurea (Oct 16, 2007)

stunning gabby :no1: I will get one in a few years time


----------



## Wadjet (Mar 6, 2008)

awesome! love gaboons, how would you rate them? i dont know much about them in captivity?


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I personally feel they are a very dangerous snake due to their ambush nature which can be mistaken as calm or tame. They have a wicked fast strike 360 any direction out of no where without warning. Not only is the strike fast but the force behind it is also very impressive. Come feeding time I use F/T on 2ft tweezers and I am always impressed at the impact when they hit a rats. Also something else I noticed unlike cobras striking wildly at food the Gaboons will not and they never miss. Always accurate,

They are not bad snakes to work with but don't get complacent they will let you know where you made your mistake for sure. The over all size of an adult can be pretty intimidating and hard to work with due to weight on 2 4ft hooks can get rough on the wrists.

As far as care of the Gaboon viper they are pretty basic. Moderate humidity and temps. I think the biggest care issues to worry about is over feeding and dehydration. Gaboons need to be soaked on the regular to help them go to the bathroom and also for hydration. 

Hope this helps some, All this info is just my opinion subject to change or be corrected. LOL

I'm no expert.


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

i love these can only ever dream of owning one tho as i would be to paranoid to get one.:flrt::flrt:

if you make a calendar with pics of gaboon's then i will be interested.:mf_dribble:


----------



## JCena (May 7, 2007)

i absolutley love these, my all time fav snake!!!!!:flrt::flrt::flrt:

this made me chuckle.....:whip::whip::whip:



Eric said:


> They have a wicked fast strike 360 any direction out of no where without warning. . Also something else I noticed unlike cobras striking wildly at food the *Gaboons will not and they never miss*. *Always accurate,*


----------



## JCena (May 7, 2007)

Eric said:


> 1.1 Red Eyed Leucistic (Naja kaouthia)
> 1.1 Leucistic (Naja kaouthia)
> .


any pics of these beauts........:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/99896-sampson-red-eyed-leucistic.html


----------



## Hammy (Feb 2, 2008)

beautiful snake !! : victory:


----------

